# 4 days MIA....



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi family!  I have not been around much because my wife's brother was rushed into surgery Wednesday evening with a perforated bowel.  He has Septic in his blood and had  for 3 days! :shock:   He was in stage 2 shock when he came in Wednesday.  Thursday, they gave him only a 20% chance of survival, and the family was really down. :cry:   They removed 75% of his small intestine.  He is still in a Dr. induced coma, and is still split open from his sternum to his belly button with a pump to remove the toxins and try to purify his organs of the toxins.

I am typing this from the hospital at a public computer.  Please, send your thoughts and prayers, hope to our family.....

Be checking in more often in the coming days.  Thanks all! :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Paul, we saw your message at your etsy shop.

Thinking of you & yours, Tabitha


----------



## Chay (Mar 9, 2008)

Paul, we'll keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, sending all the positive vibrations to your family!

Love and Respect.


IanT


----------



## Becky (Mar 9, 2008)

Crikey!! Sending my hopes for a full  & speedy recovery.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 9, 2008)

oh my goodness. I'm so sorry to hear this news. If someone hasn't already done so, you may want to start a caringbridge site to keep your loved ones updated on your brother in law's progress and condition. I know it can be very straining to answer all the same questions a hundred times for different people...

The website is www.caringbridge.org

if you want to see an example you can go to the one that I did for my nephew, you can type in xavierfoxceja where it says "enter website name" 

It's pretty nice site and it has a place so that all the well wishers can leave comments and you can provide updates as often as needed. 

I hope this helps make a difficult time just a little bit easier for your family.
Jules


----------



## Neil (Mar 9, 2008)

Paul,

will include your family in our prayers, specially your wife's brother.
We miss you here at the forum.


----------



## gbtreasures (Mar 10, 2008)

Paul, I am so very sorry hearing about your relative.  My mother-in-law passed away 1 1/2 years ago.  She had a massive stroke, then developed sepses.  It is very debilitating and everything happened so fast and unexpectedly.  I will pray for your family.  I have learned to pray for God's infinite mercy and wisdom in these matters, and to trust that God knows what is best.

Good Luck my friend.


----------



## CiCi (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, Paul. Sorry to hear that. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 10, 2008)

I just prayed and will continue to pray for your family and
all involved.  Take care.
Laurie


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank each and every one of you who responded.   I will pass this along to Phyllis and family.  Third surgery this morning. Feeling your thoughts......


----------



## IanT (Mar 10, 2008)

sending the vibes to the fam today...just said a quick prayer that the surgery goes well!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh, Paul.  So sorry to hear this news.  Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 10, 2008)

I am sending love and light big bro!!

Kisses 
dragon


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 10, 2008)

I will send prayers and good thoughts to you paul!


----------



## IanT (Mar 11, 2008)

hope the surgery went well!


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 11, 2008)

light and love to you and your family.

joanne


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  He has one more surgery this Thursday to close him up.  He is doing better.  The blood infection is about gone and his organs appear to be starting to function again.  He is still in a semi conscious coma and will be that way until after his final surgery Thursday. I'll mention to him all the well-wishers here at the forum.  Thank each and every one of you! :wink: 

Paul


----------

